# Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!



## docmatze (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

seit circa 3 Tagen sind jeden abend ganz viele Glühwürmchen Unterwegs 
Das ist ein richtig schönes Schaupiel das zu beobachten, grad wenn sie an der Hecke entlang __ fliegen oder über den Teich.
Wie kleine LED`S ziehen sie ihre Bahnen.
Seit 2 Jahren habe ich keine mehr gesehen, aber es gibt sie noch, schön!

Anbei mal 2 Bilder leider nur mit dem Iphone gemacht.
Es sind 2 Glühwürmchen aus dem Abstand von circa 1 Meter und dann so nah es ging.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## libsy (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*

Am Samstag durfte ich auch welche besichtigen.
Beim grillen im Garten, habe ich sie zum ersten mal gesehen. War richtig begeistert davon, habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Mit der fliegenden LED ist ein guter Vergleich. *g*


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*

hihi.. ich hab mal gecampt und nachts gemeint ich hätte mein Handy im Gras liegen lassen weils da so geleuchtet hat.. war aber ein Glühwürmchen   


bei uns am Teich sind auch öfters welche


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*

Hi,

selten sind Leuchtkäfer eigentlich nicht. Kommen fast überall vor wo es genug Gehäuseschnecken gibt. Ihre Larven ernähren sich nämlich von diesen

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*

Servus Matze

Habe gestern auch welche beobachtet und habe die letzten auch so ca. vor 2 Jahren gesehen ...

Wir haben uns gestern sehr gefreut wieder welche zu sehen


----------



## Connemara (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*

möchte auch


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (2. Juli 2012)

Samstag Nacht auch welche gesehen. Immer wieder wunderbar!


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## elkop (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*

*aufzeig* ich auch gesehen, gestern nacht!:freu:freu:freu


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> selten sind Leuchtkäfer eigentlich nicht.



Gar nicht - wir haben Gehäuseschnecks ohne Ende aber überhaupt keine Glühwürmchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*

Hi Christine,

damit die Leuchtkäfer-Jungs geil werden und vor vorfreude strahlen muß aber auch das Wetter Ende Juni/Anfang Juli mitspielen - die mögen zum v..... Baggerseewetter (schön und warme Abende/Nächte), bei kühlen und nassen Dunkelzeiten, so wie im letzten Sommer, glüht ihr Hintern net so recht

MfG Frank


----------



## shake (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*

Bei uns gabs früher schon nur vereinzelt welche und in den letzten Jahren habe ich auch keine mehr gesehen, nur im Urlaub in Italien.
Immer wieder toll die zu sehen und zu beobachten.

Weiß einer von euch eigentlich warum es blinkende und dauerleuchtende gibt?


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*



> Weiß einer von euch eigentlich warum es blinkende und dauerleuchtende gibt?


Na Frank ! Warum ?


> damit die Leuchtkäfer-Jungs geil werden und vor vorfreude strahlen


Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt ?


----------



## shake (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Glühwürmchen!Ja es gibt sie noch!*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Na Frank ! Warum ?
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt ?



*lol*


----------

